# $60 shipping



## godschild (Apr 27, 2014)

Is there anywhere cheaper to order homogenized palm oil 50lb box than Soaper's Choice? I want to order tonight but the shipping is $60! Ordering 100lbs. Please tell me if you know of somewhere cheaper. I just started using po and am going to buy it instead of my lard that I usually buy.

I'm so sad that I don't have that much left on my card to be able to order


----------



## Sinful7 (Apr 27, 2014)

Not sure soapers choice is normally the cheapest I know of. Unless you have somewhere local


----------



## godschild (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## newbie (Apr 27, 2014)

Look at Essential Depot too. They have the no stir palm in 50 pound cubes. It all depends on how close you are to the warehouse. Maybe ED is closer to you and shipping will be less.

http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/the-Soap-Making-Vegetable-Oils--fdsh--Products/Categories


----------



## godschild (Apr 27, 2014)

They don't have any and when I called somebody said they won't be getting any more.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 27, 2014)

It looks like Bulk Apothecary has a 50 lb block. However, their shipping might also be high since they're in Ohio. Also, you might want to double check to make sure it's homogenized. http://www.bulkapothecary.com/raw-i...ls/palm-oil/?gclid=CKCT7a-Ngr4CFa9cMgodyw8ALQ


----------



## godschild (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks so much.  I ordered from SC because the folks at Bulk Apothecary couldn't tell me whether it was homogenized or not.  They kept telling me the company they order from used another process but they couldn't tell me whether I would have to melt and stir the mess or not before I weighed and used it.  I got tired of asking them.  I bet I chatted/called and asked at least 6 different people and nobody could tell me.  I just love living in the boonies and nowhere around a place to pick up supplies.  Yall have a great night and I'm sorry for the hassle.


----------



## soap_rat (Apr 27, 2014)

Where do you live?  (general area, not looking to stalk you!).  That's such a high shipping cost.  When I started using SC I lived in Atlanta and I was so surprised at how little the shipping cost.


----------



## judymoody (Apr 27, 2014)

60 cents per pound of oil does not sound like a lot to me.  If you average the shipping cost over the total weight, I imagine it's a pretty fair price, especially when you compare to Spectrum at your local health food store.  The only other option I can think of would be a local restaurant supply store.


----------



## soap_rat (Apr 27, 2014)

newbie, it's the first one!
it means wayyyyyyyyyy out in the sticks.


----------



## newbie (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm so out of touch. THanks for letting me know!


----------



## godschild (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, I live way away from any soaping suppliers that I know of.  South MS.  It doesn't seem like a lot of money for shipping but when you are on a very fixed income, it is.  If shipping costs almost as much as the product you order, it is too much imo.


----------



## Ellacho (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Godschild, I am not sure if this will be any help to you or not. I first bought the homogenized palm at a local soap supplier(in northern CA) two years ago. Well, it's not too local when I have to drive for 40 minutes to go there... but it was worth trip to save the shipping cost. 


When I brought it to home, I noticed it said "palm shortening," on the box and it had nothing else but the palm( ingredient list). Because palm is a vegetable oil, I believe it is considered a vegetable shortening. Basically, the homogenized palm is the same stuff as palm shortening!

That gave me an idea to look for palm shortening at a wholesale grocery store, like Smart and Final. I knew they sell lard, vegetable shortening,etc. Indeed, I found the palm shortening! It looked the exactly as same as one I bought it from a soap supplier! Beside, it only costed me $38.50 for a 50lb box! It was more than $20 cheaper than my local soap supplier and no shipping cost!  

So...try to look for the palm shortening in your local grocery. Just make sure you read the ingredient - it is 100% palm oil. Good luck!


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 28, 2014)

Palm oil and Palm shortening do not work the same when making soap. I have never purchased the homogenized palm so I do not know if it is the same as palm shortening and if it is I would not purchase it. I do use palm shortening at times along with my palm oil mainly as a filler. (oh such a naughty word filler is..) I find using it alone does not lend the hardness and lasting power to a bar of soap. I purchase palm in 5 gallon buckets and really do not worry about melting it all down, it will do that on it's own in the summer and I hate dealing with 5 gallon pails of liquid oil. I usually just scoop my palm from different areas of the bucket. FYI Palm shortening can also have seperated stearic and the other point with the palm shortening is the fact it is so much lower in stearic and very high in linoleic. On other issue is palm shortening is hydrogenated and you would be suprised how many people camplain and will not buy a soap with hydrogenated oils. LOL, lard bothers less people in my area than hydrogenated oil. I Sorry to hear you do not live somewhere you can will call your oils. If I had to depend on paying shipping for all my oils I would probably make mostly lard soaps. Shipping is just to costly, and living in So Calif I take for granted all the suppliers we have available


----------



## Hazel (Apr 28, 2014)

godschild said:


> I'm sorry for the hassle.



It wasn't a hassle and one of the purposes of the forum is to help other people. I'm just sorry no one knew of a cheaper source. 


I don't know if you'd find a list of suppliers by state helpful. http://www.suppliersbystate.com/state-listings.php


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 30, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> On other issue is palm shortening is hydrogenated and you would be suprised how many people camplain and will not buy a soap with hydrogenated oils. LOL, lard bothers less people in my area than hydrogenated oil.



It really depends on the brand of shortening. The palm I've bought for soaping with says "non-hydrogenated" in big letters across the front, and restates it on the ingredients list (one item long, as it's all palm). 

Meanwhile, the lard I buy in the store _has_ been hydrogenated, and had preservatives added.


----------

